# Levine Set To Return To Met Next Year ! (Knock On Wood).



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Great news ! The NY Times has announced that James Levine is set to return to the Met next year ,leading a concert , and three operas , including amuch needed new production of Verdi's Falstaff to replace the nearly 50 year old one . 
The maestro's health is said to be steadily improving and his strength increasing according to his physicians . Let's all wish him the best !


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Who is going to replace him? Have they actually made Fabio Luisi the crown prince? How well does he go down? Interested to find out.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Levine is still music director , but Luisi is prinicpal conductor now . The two positions do not conflict at all .
Levine has still been doing administrative work and has been very much involved with the company coaching singers etc .


----------

